# Bought a Jeep / Ideas Please



## LaShea (Aug 16, 2015)

I just bought a Jeep Cherokee. Plan on hitting the road next month. I lived in a vehicle before during short vacation trip. Now I plan to do this long term.

What would work best for privacy in the back? I don't want to draw attention.

I plan to leave the back seat in it and fold it down for sleepIng. Thinking about keeping my camping gear on the roof rack.

I'm open to all ideas including removing the back seat. I just though leaving it in would add more stealth.

Thank you for your time. Have a lovely day.


----------



## angerisagift (Aug 16, 2015)

i would leave seat in and tint the windows too


----------



## Tude (Aug 16, 2015)

Just had a couple people here and they sometimes rubber tramp in their vehicle using those fold out things that block out sunlight from the windshield on their side and rear windows - and hey keeps the car cooler too. I thought this was cool.


----------



## shred till yer dead (Aug 16, 2015)

i have a friend whom lives in her subaru and does fine she put the seats down and padded the side behind the drivers seat in order to sleep and keeps her things in a roof rack and on the passenger side of the car it seems to work fairly well the only thing is when hanging something in the windows use some type of screw mounting system maybe eyelets and rope and run a curtain but don't think you are some kind of genius using velcro the adhesive will melt and your shades will fall


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 16, 2015)

Tint the windows, sure.

Don't make them dark, make them reflective metallic instead because dangerous people don't use metallic tint.

I'd remove a seat for the added room.

Nice looking rig, btw.


----------



## Art101 (Aug 16, 2015)

I would use Tudes idea.I camped in my cherokee for about 2 months.My issue was my height and not being able to completely stretch out but beside that it wasnt bad.Leave the seat in for sure.


----------



## LaShea (Aug 16, 2015)

shred till yer dead said:


> i have a friend whom lives in her subaru and does fine she put the seats down and padded the side behind the drivers seat in order to sleep and keeps her things in a roof rack and on the passenger side of the car it seems to work fairly well the only thing is when hanging something in the windows use some type of screw mounting system maybe eyelets and rope and run a curtain but don't think you are some kind of genius using velcro the adhesive will melt and your shades will fall



Great ideas, thanks. I was thinking about curtains but didn't know if it would attract attention. Maybe if I use black ones at night it won't be noticeable? 

PS. I'm definitely avoiding the velcro.


----------



## landpirate (Aug 16, 2015)

my thoughts are about stashing stuff on the roof is that people might steal it. 

A good way to cover the windows is curtain wire along the top and bottom of the window. Then get black fabric and sew a hem at the top and bottom of the fabric so you can thread the wire through. the material will stay taught when pulled across the windows and you can then pull it back easily when you want to drive or let light in. You should be able to screw the curtain wire hooks into the ceiling or other areas that are carpeted/panelled.


----------



## LaShea (Aug 16, 2015)

7xMichael said:


> Tint the windows, sure.
> 
> Don't make them dark, make them reflective metallic instead because dangerous people don't use metallic tint.
> 
> ...



Thanks. Tinting seems like the best way. Just won't have the cash to do that until Oct. My checks are already spent until then.


----------



## LaShea (Aug 16, 2015)

landpirate said:


> my thoughts are about stashing stuff on the roof is that people might steal it.
> 
> A good way to cover the windows is curtain wire along the top and bottom of the window. Then get black fabric and sew a hem at the top and bottom of the fabric so you can thread the wire through. the material will stay taught when pulled across the windows and you can then pull it back easily when you want to drive or let light in. You should be able to screw the curtain wire hooks into the ceiling or other areas that are carpeted/panelled.



Great idea, thank you! It will work perfectly until I get tinting.
Plus it will keep the dog from tearing them up.


----------



## Mankini (Aug 16, 2015)

Tint is good: curtains are good, too...but they dont block heat and prying eyes as well as tinfoil and cardboard. You can rubber cement tinfoil to cardboard then fit the cardboard exactly onto the windows. Want even more R-factor use styrofoam insulation with the tinfoil. This way you can put em up or take em down depending on the situation. Also keep your windows cracked a little if you sleep on streets: if the coppers or azzholes see fogged up windows they'll know someones in the vehicle.


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 16, 2015)

LaShea said:


> Thanks. Tinting seems like the best way. Just won't have the cash to do that until Oct. My checks are already spent until then.



Until then, you can get by with some aluminum foil to achieve a similar effect. Anybody who gets up close will see it is aluminum foil and shudder at the thought that there is probably a tweeker inside

Aluminum foil is bad for tint, but makes a nice hat.

Did I tell you what a nice rig you have?

Treat her well


----------



## LaShea (Aug 17, 2015)

voodoochile76 said:


> Tint is good: curtains are good, too...but they dont block heat and prying eyes as well as tinfoil and cardboard. You can rubber cement tinfoil to cardboard then fit the cardboard exactly onto the windows. Want even more R-factor use styrofoam insulation with the tinfoil. This way you can put em up or take em down depending on the situation. Also keep your windows cracked a little if you sleep on streets: if the coppers or azzholes see fogged up windows they'll know someones in the vehicle.



Thanks for the tin and cardboard tip. I was concerned since vehicles are insulated like a home. I only plan on sleeping in the Jeep when the weather gets bad or I can't find a spot to camp.

I don't plan on sleeping in areas where there's many people. Last time I had people shoving money through the windows. It taught me why I was drawing attention. I also learned that people care more about homeless pets than people.


----------



## LaShea (Aug 17, 2015)

7xMichael said:


> Until then, you can get by with some aluminum foil to achieve a similar effect. Anybody who gets up close will see it is aluminum foil and shudder at the thought that there is probably a tweeker inside
> 
> Aluminum foil is bad for tint, but makes a nice hat.
> 
> ...



Well I definitely don't want people to think that. I don't know which would be worse, attracting the cops or tweekers...lol

Thanks....I plan to take care of her. It's in excellent shape for the age...92.


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Aug 17, 2015)

I don't know, but when I see reflective tint - first thing that comes to mind is 'gangsta'..... if you are going to tint your windows - tint em with the normal window tint as curtains and hooks just sounds like too much work / high maintance.

I believe every window is legal to tint except the windshield, drivers and passenger windows in all 50 states but I could be wrong on that.

You mentioned that you have a dog - that's your burglar alarm.
Don't do anything that will make the inside of your jeep turn into an oven.

Truth be told - I still do not know what's worse - having tinted windows or not having tinted windows - as my 90 Jeep has 'em, and it gets stupid hot in there.
Does your dog like to travel ??
Mine gets scared and really just likes to stay at home or just go on local trips where she sits up front in the passenger seat.
Make sure you have a good amount of room for your dog so your dog will be comfortable if you'll be taking long trips.

That being said - I'm in favor of minimal seats.

Does your seat truly fold down - like those old school station wagons - where you then have this huge flat surface you could put a fulton mattress on it or does it kind of just fold up forwards - like the CJ Jeeps ??

If the seat only folds forwards and not flat, I'd personally get rid of it - unless you plan on traveling with others....

Also - keeping gear on the roof - keep in mind it's then exposed to the weather, and keeping gear on the roof also attracts attention depending on where you are parking for the night.

If you are going to keep gear on the roof, try to get some real good dry bags from a rafting or canoeing company, they will be expensive - but well worth it, plus they will look good tied down on your rack - as opposed to a bunch of bags etc...

Also there are some very good cable lock systems out there that work like a lasso that you can secure your gear with as well if you choose to go the dry bag route.

Good luck with that jeep - she's beautiful - and very practical.


----------



## LaShea (Aug 17, 2015)

OTTERWOLF said:


> I don't know, but when I see reflective tint - first thing that comes to mind is 'gangsta'..... if you are going to tint your windows - tint em with the normal window tint as curtains and hooks just sounds like too much work / high maintance.
> 
> I believe every window is legal to tint except the windshield, drivers and passenger windows in all 50 states but I could be wrong on that.
> 
> ...



I don't mind extra work. It helps with boredom. I was just trying to figure out.the best way to have privacy at night without attracting attention.

I actually found my dog when I was on the road. Some asshole left her at a truckstop when she was 7 weeks old. Poor thing was half dead with pneumonia.

She loves being on the road. It really good at knowing when to keep a low profile. I never leave her in a vehicle. I can get away with putting her in a backpack or my pocket book while shopping. Only little kids end up busted me...lol

The seat doesn't lay flat which is why I was thinking about removing it. Then again, I don't need a lot of space or have much stuff. 

Thanks for all the help! Take care out there!


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 17, 2015)

This:





Available at home improvement stores.


----------

